# i3-2330M, GT540M und 8GB RAM oder i5-2410, GT540M und 4GB RAM



## sbkenzo (20. August 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (20. August 2011)

ein kumpel von mir hat sich vor etwa einem Monat den Aldilaptop gekauft. ist ganz brauch bar gewesen: 6GB RAM i7 2630QM (oder so ähnlich) und ne gtx555m für insgesamt 699 Euro. bfbc2 läuft (subjektiv) flüssig kannst ja mal sehen ob es den noch i-wo gibt

Edit: Hab noch mal nen Link gesucht und gefunden: http://aldi.medion.com/md97888/nord/?refPage=aldi


----------



## GoldenMic (20. August 2011)

Der i5.
Der Ram ist wayne.


----------



## K3n$! (20. August 2011)

Es macht sicherlich kein Sinn, wenn du nach 20h wieder einen Thread aufmachst. 

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/170978-neues-notebook-brauche-hilfe.html


----------



## Speedguru (20. August 2011)

nimm den mit i5, hast mehr Leistung. Auch in Spielen soll dies was bringen, vorallem braucht man nicht unbedingt 8GB und wenn kannst du ja nachrüsten!


----------



## sbkenzo (21. August 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. August 2011)

mitlerweile ja auf jeden fall. vor allem bei diesem Prozessor.

die beste konfiguration wäre die gt 555m mit dem i5 2410M und 4 gb speicher.


und zu der killer netzwerk karte. die bringt nur was im desktop bereich. 
die wlan karte ist absoluter humbug. ich hab die selber und sie bringt defakto ... nichts. ist reines marketing um die alten intel 1100 er wlan chips los zu werden.

schau mal bei mysn nach die ham sowas im angebot. 

im zweifel würde ich aber den i5 nehmen und 4 gb speicher.


----------

